# Tires for my plow truck



## adhiggie (Oct 21, 2009)

I currently have a set of Bridgestone Dueler A/T REVO 2s on my truck. They have been on since October 2009. During the last storm I noticed more slipping than usual. I got to looking at them and saw that they were almost worn out! I checked and of the 50,000 Mile warranty I have only driven 18,000! 
Has anyone else had a similar problem? Any thoughts on what tires I should use to replace these with?


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Check out www.treadwright.com they are re treads but trust me, having bought and used 5 full sets they are great. I was running the 265/75/16 Howlers on my plow truck the last 2 years, I switched over to the Wardern AT's for my F-350 Crew Cab and they are great. Plus they are almost half the price of new tires.


----------



## baldplowguy (Dec 15, 2007)

In the past, I always bought BF Goodrich All Terrains for my plow trucks. I didn't mind the relatively high price as they performed so well. In recent years, I was only getting 20K miles out of them and decided to try something else. Last year I bought my first set Kumho tires and have been blown away! I am on 25K with my first set and they are not half worn. They ride just as good if not better than BF Goodrich and are less than half the cost. I found out about them from the pros on this site. This alone has been worth the price of admission!


----------



## adhiggie (Oct 21, 2009)

Which ones do you use?


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

On Tread Wrights website the Wardens are the same as the BF Goodrich AT pattern. I have also heard good things about Khumo tires but not had a set myself. I have a friend that plows with the Sentinal tires he just got from Tread Wright this season and he swears by them, says they grip great and still look like new. I don't run those because I have 285/75/16's and the biggest size you can get those is 265/75/16.


----------



## adhiggie (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks tysonmatc2! 

@BaldPlowGuy Which ones do you use?


----------



## baldplowguy (Dec 15, 2007)

Road Venture AT 265 75 16


----------



## baldplowguy (Dec 15, 2007)

Let me know what prices you are getting. I think mine were like $140 a piece last year I know prices went up on just about everything January 1st. Just curious...


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

I put Treadwright Wardens with Kedge Grip on my F350 this year. Love them.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

Treadwrights on mine, 285/75R16. Been very pleased with them.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been very happy with the Goodyear DuraTracs on my plow truck.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I bought 4 new Pacemark Snowtrackers at the garage that does my repair work. I had never heard of them before. They are very aggressive and siped tread winter tires that will come off in spring. I've been in some bad spots with ice under the snow here, and they always got the job done.
I don't put many miles on so I was looking for max snow and ice traction. I don't remember what I paid but they were cheap.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

I run Mastercraft Courser C/Ts in 285/75-16. Been very happy with them. 

People that bought the treadwrights, do they balance out well or vibrate at all? I have seem some retread in light trucks before and they didnt balance out and rode horribly. the customer wasnt very happy with their purchase.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

plowin-fire;1240731 said:


> I run Mastercraft Courser C/Ts in 285/75-16. Been very happy with them.
> 
> People that bought the treadwrights, do they balance out well or vibrate at all? I have seem some retread in light trucks before and they didnt balance out and rode horribly. the customer wasnt very happy with their purchase.


Mine required minimal weights.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

plowin-fire;1240731 said:


> I run Mastercraft Courser C/Ts in 285/75-16. Been very happy with them.
> 
> People that bought the treadwrights, do they balance out well or vibrate at all? I have seem some retread in light trucks before and they didnt balance out and rode horribly. the customer wasnt very happy with their purchase.


Mine balanced out fine. Treadwrights sends instructions that tell the installer how to balance them, and the guy that put mine on said the balanced out as easily as a new tire. I have run them a few times at 70-75mph and they ride and handle fine.


----------



## Ant118 (Feb 8, 2011)

I run Michlien XLT's amazing tire. just a bit pricey.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

All our trucks run Duratracs.


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm using Cooper Discover S/T. They are the best tire I have had yet, and they are made in the USA! They are a little pricey though, $185ea for 285/75/16.
I'm very intredted in the Treadwrights though, the price is right. I will be checking into them next time I need tires.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I run Firestone Transforce A/T's. 265/75/16. They have 43,000 miles on them right now. I cannot complain considering i can probably get at least another 10-15k out of them.,


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I can't imagine getting 20k out of a set of tires. thats god awful. Do you check you tire pressure and rotate?


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

abbe;1242617 said:


> I run Firestone Transforce A/T's. 265/75/16. They have 43,000 miles on them right now. I cannot complain considering i can probably get at least another 10-15k out of them.,


a friend of mine swears by those tires, I think hes on his third set now that the truck has over 150k on it.

I put Firestone Winterforce on my Bronco, and while I obviously need to add ballast since my weight is so biased to the front, I have been amazed at t he performance of these tires.

I paid $400 mounted, balanced and aligned.


----------



## adhiggie (Oct 21, 2009)

abbe;1242620 said:


> I can't imagine getting 20k out of a set of tires. thats god awful. Do you check you tire pressure and rotate?


Yes I do. I check the pressure before and after each event. And the rotation, ballancing, etc. I get done @ Firestone whenever it needs done.


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*been lookin*



vamootsman;1237520 said:


> I put Treadwright Wardens with Kedge Grip on my F350 this year. Love them.


do you know the plys on these tires.I have the same truck and am worried that it wont handle the weight please lemme know:salute:


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

jerrywane;1293805 said:


> do you know the plys on these tires.I have the same truck and am worried that it wont handle the weight please lemme know:salute:


Mine were capped onto Goodrich AT E rated carcasses. Don't know what the plies are. they are in storage, or I would go and look. With my SnowEX 8500 full of wet salt, and 70psi in the tires, you could barely tell that they were carrying a load.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

E rated tires are 10 ply.

kevlars


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

kevlars;1293894 said:


> E rated tires are 10 ply.
> 
> kevlars


Not all of them. The rating is based on capacity, not plys.


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

abbe;1242617 said:


> I run Firestone Transforce A/T's. 265/75/16. They have 43,000 miles on them right now. I cannot complain considering i can probably get at least another 10-15k out of them.,


I had a set of Transforce A/T and really liked the way they drove on dry pavement, and they wore like iron. That being said, they were marginal in rain and were borderline dangerous in snow. I had to use 1000 lbs. of ballast to get any grip at all, vs. with Cooper M+S I don't need any ballast at all to grip, and only use it to balance out the truck.


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

X2 on the Cooper discoverer M+S, mine are studded. Where is 2COR? Not like him to miss a tire post!


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to use these for plowing, but on a '98 Explorer ltd. I run Primewell P100's. AWESOME tires. When I buy my new rig, they will be going on it. And when new, the tread depth is like 38/32. They are stout for sure. I have ran mine for 3 yrs now and they are only about half worn. And they do come in additional sizes then what is listed on their website.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

38/32's!! That is over an inch of tread! Those ought to last a while! The Primwells look a little too much like a mud tire to me. I like more siping for the ice and hardpack. I like my Duratracs.

Kevlars


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

kevlars;1296625 said:


> 38/32's!! That is over an inch of tread! Those ought to last a while! The Primwells look a little too much like a mud tire to me. I like more siping for the ice and hardpack. I like my Duratracs.
> 
> Kevlars


Yes, they are some very stout tires. And I usually like more siping also, but these tires do a good job without additional siping. I had considered to bring it in to have sipes cut into them but I deemed it ineccessary. I contacted my cousin who works at a tire shop (and actually who I purchased them from) and he is not sure if they did decrease their offerings or not. I will have to find out from him. But they are very good tires for being Chinese made.


----------



## 02f250superduty (Oct 1, 2008)

I am was seriously looking into the Discoverer tires because they are made with silica, but now that I saw the www.treadwright.com site I will reconsider and look into their tires.


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*on the way*

Mine are coming friday or saturday....ill let you know


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Dnt you want a skinny tall tire so you cut through the snow rather than just streading the weight across the snow with a wide tire


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*Maybe some skies yeh yeh broohskies*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=123320 Got em on


----------



## chas4x4 (Jan 30, 2003)

any one use michelin ltx m/s2 wonder if they are any good ratings look impressive.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

BFG All-Terrains FTW! I run these tires on all of our trucks. On the Ranger, its like a tank. It just goes, no spinning, no slipping. They Just bite and pull. I got my plow hung up on a pile, it dropped off the back side. I just kept her steady in reverse and the tires pulled me out. Anyother tire and I would have been calling someone to pull me out.


----------

